# New Deer Camo for the hunters



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Found this on MSNBC. Looks pretty interesting.

http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2008/12/10/1709883.aspx


----------



## birdgunner (Sep 10, 2008)

*Nice.*

I like the science behind it, I'll have to look for it.
Good post.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow. That is the first camo that has made me stand up and take notice . . or rather not notice.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Good luck trying to find it...I have been trying for 3 months now...nobody has it yet.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Davik said:


> Good luck trying to find it...I have been trying for 3 months now...nobody has it yet.


Are you sure? Perhaps it is sitting on the shelf and you just can't see it.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I think that I have found my new camo. I was going to switch to either ASAT or Predator but I don't think so anymore. Does anybody know when they are going to make this available to the public?

OK I went ahead and called Gore to find out about the release and they said that it will be released in the fall of '09. They also said that they will be at the ATA show this year for people to see exactly what the camo looks like. I know I will be at the ATA this year so I can't wait to see it.


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

What the deer sees


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

Davik said:


> Good luck trying to find it...I have been trying for 3 months now...nobody has it yet.



Sitka Gear will have it on there clothing line next year. They told me April-May it should be available. Also, BOWTECH offers it on their bows via special order. This may be my new pattern for next year as well. My clothing is starting to get a little work so, I'm in the market for something new.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting, but something catches my attention....last time I checked deer only saw blue, not any yellow like in the pic they claim is what a deer sees.


Never mind I just looked it up, apparently more recent studies found that they may.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I also read an article saying the Sitka will be carrying their clothing in 2009

http://www.fibre2fashion.com/news/apparel-technical-textile/newsdetails.aspx?news_id=64023


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*great*

My camo collection will just continue to grow.....Gore makes some great products as well. Hopefully they will make some nice soft shells with this stuff.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*I'm with the DeerslayinSOB*

This looks really good to me. 

Like many, I own a little bit of every thing, including some old Crumley Treebark. 

I've been a Predator Fall Gray and Fall Brown fan for a long time, though I like Skyline's Horizon for late season treestands. 

This stuff takes advantage of the science of the deer eye, and I like that. Hope it becomes available in a range of fabrics.


----------



## straighthoyt88 (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder how it will work on other big game like elk,sheep,and goats.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

straighthoyt88 said:


> I wonder how it will work on other big game like elk,sheep,and goats.


Its made for all hooved animals (?vore)cant remember the proper term... so should work equally well on the other species.

BD


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

wis_archer said:


> I also read an article saying the Sitka will be carrying their clothing in 2009
> 
> http://www.fibre2fashion.com/news/apparel-technical-textile/newsdetails.aspx?news_id=64023


In this news release it makes this statement"

"The first Sitka gear featuring GORE OPTIFADE Concealment Products will be available at retail in fall 2009 and is maximized for hunting deer and other hoofed animals in the Mountain West."

I wonder if it would be equally effective in the pines and hard woods of the east coast.

Bob


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

its in the trade mags....will be at SHOT show


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

Hopefully they don't only make it in the one film company used by Bowtech since that will make it almost impossible to get on personal gear dipped! I know I have contacted my 2 film companies and they had not even hear of it until I mentioned it! So it is not looking to good for us hydrographic companies that cater to the individuals!


----------

